# RTS Dual Degree



## jsaunders86 (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently learned that you can receive a dual degree (MDIV + MA in biblical or theo studies) and was curious to know if anybody knows anything about it? I just want to make sure I am really competent in the Bible upon graduation. I guess my thought process towards even wanting to pursue a dual degree is linked to the fact that I didn't have a background in Bible. Thoughts?

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Haha it would help to ask about the specific seminary. It's RTS CHARLOTTE.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 8, 2011)

What are you goals upon graduation? Ministry? Just better knowledge of God and His Word?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 8, 2011)

I know that this used to be possible, but I'm not sure that it is anymore. It has to do with accreditation, because you can't get credit for the same classes in two degrees or something like that. But I would just check with Admissions at RTS-C to get a for-sure answer.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeff,

There is no reason to get two degrees that are so similar. It will do you virtually no good. If you want to know your Bible *better *from your studies, do not take more classes, just study more in what you take.


----------



## jsaunders86 (Feb 9, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> What are you goals upon graduation? Ministry? Just better knowledge of God and His Word?


 
My end goal is to be a preacher. There are so many people that are preaching and just don't seem to know the Bible or Theology really well in spite of a MDIV degree. Just figured a dual degree or something would help push me to learn more. I mean I understand it's not necessary as I could just go more in-depth my self, but I wanted to have that extra guidance from professors.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 9, 2011)

jsaunders86 said:


> My end goal is to be a preacher. There are so many people that are preaching and just don't seem to know the Bible or Theology really well in spite of a MDIV degree. Just figured a dual degree or something would help push me to learn more. I mean I understand it's not necessary as I could just go more in-depth my self, but I wanted to have that extra guidance from professors.


 
I think Fred's point is that it really wouldn't help you know your Bible better. At RTS at least, the core Biblical Studies classes you would take with the MA are the same as the ones from the M.Div. And the MDiv already requires languages. And you have plenty of electives in the MDiv, so you can get more Biblical Studies classes if you want, just as you would have in the MA. As a seminary student through RTS, I can echo wholeheartedly what Fred said, that is, that whether or not you really will know the stuff has more to do with whether you push yourself in the classes than if you have an extra set of academic requirements put on you.

That being said, I don't think RTS will let you do it anymore anyway.


----------

